# Galleon bed arrangement



## LMD (Nov 12, 2008)

For the 2 bedroom units I was told some of the second bedrooms had 2 twins and some had one queen. Are there specific buildings in which these unit types are located?
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Timesharemogul (Nov 18, 2008)

LMD said:


> For the 2 bedroom units I was told some of the second bedrooms had 2 twins and some had one queen. Are there specific buildings in which these unit types are located?
> Thanks
> Lisa



No, in all buildings' 2-bedroom units (excluding lockout units) the second bedroom has two singles if the unit number ends in 1 or 4. Likewise, if the unit number ends in 2 or 3, the second bedroom has a queen-sized bed.  When you're exchanging into a unit thru II or RCI you never know which type of unit (or unit number) you will be assigned until check-in. As an owner and frequent internal-exchanger, I've been unable to learn my unit assignment or phone extension before check-in day- which is frustrating since I know who the individuals are which make the final unit assignment decisions. (And being an owner does NOT get you a better unit, regardless of what was written in one review).


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 18, 2008)

we are there right now, we got the second to worst view room.  the worst view room is available for sale for $12 thousand plus for early Oct.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 18, 2008)

How's the weather down there?  Clear and chilly here.  I was thinking of taking the boat down there, but it's too rough for me right now.


----------



## LMD (Nov 18, 2008)

*which unit has the worst view?*

What unit/building is the worst view? 
We are headed down this weekend.
Lisa


----------



## Timesharemogul (Nov 18, 2008)

*No such thing as a "worst view".*



LMD said:


> What unit/building is the worst view?
> We are headed down this weekend.
> Lisa



There is no one building which has "the worst view". There are a few units where if what grows in front has not been recently trimmed, this will lead to a less desirable view than other units.....these would be on the second floor and would likely include (if I recall correctly from my last visit several weeks ago) A-24 or A-23, D-22 or D-23, and E-23....but any ongoing or subsequent pruning since my last visit would void this statement!
    But that's not to say all units on the 2nd floor are bad....nor would that mean you'd want to avoid units in building A, D or E. There are good and bad aspects of every unit on the property.....some will be found tobe too remote from an elevator while simultanously enjoying the bst ocean view.Others might be without ever getting any direct sunlight yet still have the best poolside view. And others which might be seen as too close to the cabana bar's noise could also be the best for seeing the sun set from the unit's balcony. In one unit I own, I love the way the sun comes up over the ocean but dislike the noise from the fishing boats at 5-6-7 a.m. 
     Another thing I found as an owner there is that if a unit does enjoy the best of all worlds- quiet, great view, convenient, etc., it would not have been spacebanked to an exchange company: the owner is using it themselves or have rented it out for big bucks! More often than not, many owners use the units they buy for their own personal use....there are weeks when NO exchangers occupy ANY unit. And who can blame them- why spacebank a unit here when the demand for a quality rental like the Galleon 2-br units will retail for 3 or more times the MF, and after the agency takes their third, the owner receives double back what they paid in annual fees....it just doesn't make economic sense for many Galleon owners to spacebank their units (although I must admit to having gotten some phenomenol exchanges in Hawaii, London, and other places....)


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 22, 2008)

B23 has no view unless you count looking at the pool attendant a good view.  tall palm fronds are in front of the entire balcony and if you stretch you can see the top of the tiki hut.  as the pool is raised, you are just a few feet above the pool tucked in the corner.  We actually couldn't even see the pool, but i would look at the pool attendant and if was wearing a jacket, I dressed warmly.  
B 24 can also see the pool attendant and i doubt if they see anything else.  I noticed the posted didn't even mention the B unit,maybe a view of the Hyatt rooms is a good view?  

conch man, it was damn cold down there.  I had to buy sweatshirts and long sleeved shirts as i packed for Estero weather.  It was so windy the boats didn't go out from sun thru Wed.  Every night, we washed our one pair of long pants before going to bed.  

The Galleon does not honor requests, in fact they gave the exact opposite of twhat I requested.  also, there were lots of RCI traders this week and a lot of no shows.


----------



## BevL (Nov 22, 2008)

We loved the Galleon but we had a stunning 2nd Floor view of the back of the pool maintenance tarps.  No worries as it's the type of place that you're hardly ever in your unit.  We arrived early, requested something a little higher and if at all possible with a view, so I kind of agree that they are not particularly friendly or amenable at the front desk.

Just my personal experience.  It won't stop me from going back, however.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Nov 23, 2008)

rapmarks said:


> B23 has no view unless you count looking at the pool attendant a good view.  tall palm fronds are in front of the entire balcony and if you stretch you can see the top of the tiki hut.  as the pool is raised, you are just a few feet above the pool tucked in the corner.  We actually couldn't even see the pool, but i would look at the pool attendant and if was wearing a jacket, I dressed warmly.
> B 24 can also see the pool attendant and i doubt if they see anything else.  I noticed the posted didn't even mention the B unit,maybe a view of the Hyatt rooms is a good view?
> 
> The Galleon does not honor requests, in fact they gave the exact opposite of twhat I requested.  also, there were lots of RCI traders this week and a lot of no shows.


 
     You've described the units in A-23 and A-24. OTOH, B23 has no palms in front as it is alongside the northern edge of the pool. B-24 does not have the view described by rapmarks- it is located directly over the groundfloor management office and has views of a garden area and pool deck and a distant but angled view of the Gulf. There is a whole lot including the width of the pool plus a small beach in the distance from B23 or B24 and the Hyatt. But if you were describing A23 or A24, I would agree. 
     I've discovered over the past couple years that requesting a higher view or a specific building leads to the office giving you the worst. Even though I own there, I scored them ZEROs in some categories on my RCI ciomment card(like the one that discusses staff and check-in procedures.) It didn't teach them a lesson!  
      Weather is a random thing. It's usually warm and sunny but I've had occasion where it thuinderstormed or there was a cold spell. Can't fault the Galleon for that- especially in the months which aren't spring or summer. Always bring a book on vacation!


----------



## The Conch Man (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree RaP, the weather sucks "Big" time here in Bonita, been in the 40's for 6 days now for lows, I can imagnine how cold it's in Key West! We have been cold for over a week now & there is another cold front on its way down Tuesday, where is our warm weather???


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 23, 2008)

Please don't tell me I am hallucinating.  I was in B23 all week.  there are tall palm fronds in front of it, they can't be trimmed.  I am not describing A  building.  Yes some of the A units will have a blocked view if they are on the 2nd floor.  those units face straight out to the gulf., there are also lots of trees mixed in with the palm fronds in front of the b units  . 
 When was the last time you were there, perhaps you were there when the palm fronds were not there.  It is pretty ridiculous to insist I am wrong when I was just there. I have no reason to lie and am not addled that I don't know which unit I was in.  B23 has palm fronds in front of it.  Why are you insisting I am wrong when you were not in the unit?


----------



## The Conch Man (Nov 23, 2008)

Not to get into trouble here bout what has been said but I'd take the statement R&P made cause they just returned from the Galleon, don't think she has to come back here to re-explain her statement!

Hopefully, Time Share Mongul can issue another statement in lieu of what was already said by him & offer an apology if it's indeed needed & this is why so many people have problems here when posting messages. Don't need to upset someone for what they know & have said unless something is wrong with a statement that was made.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Nov 23, 2008)

*I was there 3 weeks ago.....*

In no way did I infer that rapmarks was lieing nor do I think she has any reason to. I was at the Galleon for the 14 day period ending November 1st and having been there for 2 weeks this past June, I have spent a total of four weeks there in 2008. I thought I was suggesting that Rap's recollection of the unit she occupied was incorrect as she described perfectly the view from A23 or A24. The view from B23 which may not be grand is much better than A23. I know the units and their views too well from being a three-week owner at the Galleon who bought the first week in 1990 and toured the resort during construction during 1983-84....indeed even my email address has the word Galleon in it as it has since I first went online! I think I know my resort, and was not trying to start a silly confrintation over something this trivial. I apologize to Rap if she misunderstood me. 
     I think that the problem of the management/reservations department reluctance to assign a better unit started a few years after the resort completley sold out all units in all 52 weeks. With no flexibility for management to place incoming guests in any units with mostly owners occupying their owned units most weeks, the front desk has to cater to thos who first are staying more than one week in a row, then must keep vacant some units for unplanned emergency repairs that someone doesnt inform the front desk about until checkout. Meanwhile the next guests are arriving early and hope to check into their unit early.....And thus the dominoes start to fall upon each other as they must move exchangers around between exchanged units as they dont have the flexibility to move an owner of their deeded week/unit around. So if there are 10 incoming exchangers that day, those 10 units must be divvied up between the parties and they cannot be swapped off with someone elses unit or rental because an owner or renter has the legak right to occupy the unit they are deeded to or contracted for. (Rentals are owned by deeded unit owners who place their specific week/unit for rent.)
     Until around 10 years ago, both II and RCI listed the specific unit that an exchanger would occupy. I liked knowing exactly where I'd be on an internal exchange. Management did away with that when they got themselves in trouble with prior occupants who (unauthorized) checked out late and/or left the unit uninhabitable to get cleaned in a few hours and/or notified the office at checkout that the washer had just flooded the unit (or some other unplanned emergency)....these types of things would necessitate the reservations people to move exchangers into units not listed on their confirmation/exchange and caused everyone much aggravation and discontent (or so I've been told). So that's why exchangers don't get told their unit numbers anymore on the confirmation. And the reservations people really don't give exchanging owners one more iota  of consideration than they do anyone else. Having requested units with a higher or better view, I think I've discvered that I should never do that again because in my last three exchanges I received two second floor units and one third floor and the latter was the worst because it was at the far rear end of building E where I looked out over a large yacht which blocked my view.


----------



## LMD (Nov 23, 2008)

*A building*

I called to request a unit on a higher floor and am in the A building on the top floor...nice view of the pool and water!!


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 24, 2008)

If you leave the pool via the stairway, you will look right into unit b23 balcony.  that is the only view I had, of the stairs to the pool, couldn't even see the pool through the palm fronds, could hear the bingo numbers loud and clear though.


----------

